# louwalk poodles



## m986b (Oct 1, 2014)

Does anyone have any recent experience with this breeder? I searched and can't find a lot on him. He has a couple of blue miniature girls and I am interested in one of them. He states he had the parents checked for hips, eyes and knees. He also lists the sire as Ch. Cabryn Back in the Saddle. When I do a search for him I don't get results. Perhaps I am looking into the wrong database as I am new to this. He has sent me multiple pictures and videos, but I am concerned about buying without getting to see the pups in person. But most breeders aren't around where I live and it's very likely that I'll have to trust a breeder to send me a happy, healthy dog.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Here is a thread on pf about this breeder:

http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodle-breeder-directory/3457-louwalk-miniature-toy-poodles.html

Basically, ask about genetic testing mentioned at end of the thread.

Sorry I don't have any personal info on this breeder.

By the way, where generally do you live? Someone might give you recommendations if you can give us the state you live in.


----------



## Cheryl L. (Oct 26, 2014)

I have known Mike from Louwalk since 1998-9. I have owned poodles from him for 15 years. With the 2 I have now, that makes 4 generations of his breeding. In fact, I own the sister to the blues you are talking about. They are wonderful dogs. Sweet, smart as a whip. My friend has 3, her daughter has 1, another daughter has 3, her sis in law has 1 (one old guy passed away). Several customers, another friend has 3 and yet another friend has 2, that she is doing obedience and agility with. I cannot say enough good things about them. I looked at the 2 blue females. They snuggled on my friends laps, after playing. Pretty girls and adorably sweet.


----------

